# Animal toppers



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I had a request awhile back for some self standing animals. The lady asking has a grand daughter's room with animal wall paper and she wanted the pieces for a shelf in the child's room. She asked for a raccoon, bear, hedge hog and a moose.

This is the raccoon rough out. Needs a little more burner work and paint. He is carved from a 2 1/2" diameter x 6" piece of maple. This piece would make a nice stick topper too.

Next up might try the hedge hog, it is an interesting looking animal. We don't have them around here unlike the ***** who seem to think my trash cans are the Golden Corral Buffet!

Thanks for looking


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see how the moose comes out, assuming its a male w. antlers. Keep a photo diary.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice carving. Im sure the grandaughter will be delighted.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good start on the four Mark.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Started the second animal today, the bear. I saw the carving I patterned this piece after done as chainsaw carving at a trading post in Montana outside Yellowstone. The bear in the hollow stump made an impression on me, enough so that I have been kicking around doing one with my hand tools. Bear is carved from basswood and the stump is some unique aspen I have had around here waiting for the right project.


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Great intricate work MJC4! I really like to see the pyrography, it really makes the features stand out! Thank-you for sharing your work sir! N.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You're making good progress!

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Raccoon is done. After studying pics of raccoons further, I noticed their ears face forward not the way I had carved them on the side of the head and also my ***** face was too wide. Made a cpl adjustments so here is Rocky Raccoon. The lady that requested the animals has seen the pics and is pleased so 1 down and 3 to go!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Good job Mark! I really like how you are mounting the bear. And your raccoon is well done


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Animal topper #2, the bear cub in the stump is done. As I stated previously the bear cub is carved from a basswood block and he is climbing out of a hollow aspen stump. The hollow stump was made by drilling out the inside with a 1 1/4" spade bit then creating the broken end of the stump with a dremel and a sanding drum. The furrows in the bark are done with the wood burning pen as are the fur and the brown eyes. Cubby's paws are made from 5/8" birch dowel. As always, after completing a project I see things I could have done better, but overall I'm pleased with the results. This one is inteneded to be a self standing shelf piece but I am already trying to figure out how to incorporate the bear in the stump design onto a walking stick as I really like the concept! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

The bear looks good. The right stick will show up for your bear. Great idea for a stick.

Rodney


----------

